# Attaching Lean to Roof to House



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you a picture to share of the locations - would probably make for better responces.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

When you cover a patio with a roof, many local codes consider that a porch or a room and that requires permits, drawings, inspections, etc. The right way to add a roof to the side of the house is to start with a ledger board anchored to the house framing. That often requires removing some of the siding, adding flashing, etc. If brick, you need to be sure you are into house framing. My point is, this is not as simple as you might think.


----------



## Whitebear (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you guys sorry kinda late with the pictures, I was trying to get them small enough to post. Anyway here is the back of the house where i am wanting to connect the roof that will cover part of the deck.


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*one point*

You do know that with the current pitch of the roof or even a lesser pitch, there may not be a good way to extend it 20 feet out. Once you get to the far end, it might be so low that you'll hit your head on it!


----------



## Whitebear (Mar 26, 2009)

I am hoping that i can change the slope of the new roof to be a good bit less than the current roofs slope. The height of the underside of the eave is 7ft 6in and the lowest i want the roof to get to is 6 ft. i would prefer to attach the new roof from the underside of the eave against the house, if at all possible i do not even want to deal with the outside face of the roof.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Whitebear.....in answer to the question, my vote would be for the fascia to gain as much headroom as I could. If you do attach to the brick, I think code stipulates that you drill through the brick and attach to the studs. I dont think you can attach to a brick " venneer ". It wouldnt be a bad idea to consult a professional. Good luck.


----------



## Whitebear (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you for the information regarding the code as it deals with the brick veneer. I had planned on securing the ledger board through the brick veneer and into the studs in the wall behind using 1/2" lag screws. i am curious though of how to go about locating those studs without drilling several holes. 
I also had a question about your comment about the facia board. You said you would want the fascia to gain as much headroom as you could. Did you mean that the better way to attach would be through the brick so that run off would be above the roof? Just wanted clarification please. 
Thank you guys so much again.


----------



## Whitebear (Mar 26, 2009)

Literally this is the only part I feel lost with, I understand how i am going to construct the entire rest of the roof, just not how i will attach it to the house


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

are you sure the deck footings can support the extra wieght?


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Whitebear....what I meant was I would rather have the rafters coming off the fascia than under the soffit. You gain 6" of headroom. If it were me I'd pull off the soffit where you want to put the new roof. Add blocking between the rafter tails and just behind the fascia. Then you can attach a ledger as you said.


----------



## Whitebear (Mar 26, 2009)

I am going to call a carpenter friend of my dads to ask about whether the footings can handle the added weight and probably also get his input on the connections as well. Thanks to all of you guys for your input and help. Hope you all stay blessed and safe.


----------

